# How has archery season been for everyone?



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

I spent a few nights alone on opening weekend and just couldn't get close enough to any bucks. They stayed in some nasty steep country. I might try a different spot this weekend and hope I can get lucky. I did see a lot of bear scat and this bull moose decided to feed near my spike camp though. He was a big boy and didn't let me out of my sight while I was at the top of the drainage.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Had a buddy drill a 203" 3/8 Muley on a general tag, and another drop a 6x4 on an OTC Archery Elk tag. 

Had a couple friends tag out, good season so far.

Unfortunately, the DWR hates me and I didn't get an archery tag this year. It feels weird.


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

After having the buck I was after 4x inside 30 yards and things not working out, I was able to put this fella down. Hopefully next year I will get another shot at my#1


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Been taking my boy out. Lots and lots of does, even more fawns. Seen 2 bucks. One 20" wide heavy tall 2x3 we couldn't close the distance on. Last night he made a 500 yard stalk on a buck in a small depression, got within 40 yards and the buck busted him as he was ranging it. Sooooo close, fun to watch.

Deer are only moving right at the last few minutes of shooting hours.


-DallanC


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

Crndgs8 said:


> After having the buck I was after 4x inside 30 yards and things not working out, I was able to put this fella down. Hopefully next year I will get another shot at my#1


Dang, nice freaking job man. That's a good buck.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I went and helped my buddy on opening weekend. We seen 130 deer and only two bucks. One spike and the other one just had nubs.we seen two big bull elk and a cow and calf moose. Ever doe we seen had two to three fawns with them. He went back up this past weekend and only seen ten does.


----------



## UintaYETI (Jan 9, 2017)

Arrowed this guy at 50 yards on the afternoon of the Eclipse!

He is my first Mule deer, and first archery hunt on public land. General Unit as well. I am super stoked and cant, wait for next year!

https://www.dropbox.com/s/z8zxf7s5rhfra8i/IMG_6848.JPG?dl=0


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

dkhntrdstn said:


> I went and helped my buddy on opening weekend. We seen 130 deer and only two bucks. One spike and the other one just had nubs.we seen two big bull elk and a cow and calf moose. Ever doe we seen had two to three fawns with them. He went back up this past weekend and only seen ten does.


What unit? I'm hunting Wasatch West and the bucks I've seen have been staying at pretty high elevation, like above 9,000 feet. I see quite a few does with fawns hanging out lower though, so maybe there are some bucks staying near them but I haven't seen them.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Crndgs8 said:


> After having the buck I was after 4x inside 30 yards and things not working out, I was able to put this fella down. Hopefully next year I will get another shot at my#1


Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

HDE, there were a couple of real tanks I've been watching that I really wanted to get a shot at. I did get one shot, but luckily I missed. (I hate wounding animals and not recovering them.) that deer even showed back up 2 days later.. Lol
I actually passed on this buck twice, the third time I couldn't contain myself. After everything is said and done I'm very happy with the buck I took. And the back straps weren't bad either! :grin:


----------

